# Milkcrates



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Where can I find a cheap milk crate? 

Also, how do you guys like to rig them?
PVC pipe for rod holders...2, 3? zip ties to keep them on?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PM'd you about finding them.

Rigging up a crate can be as simple or complex as you want to make it. Zip tying PVC for rod holders is a pretty common place to start. You can also bolt scotty holders to the sides.

I use one crate for inshore, one for offshore/surf, and another for paddling out baits.

On the inshore crate i attached a boat cockpit organizer to the front where i keep leader spools, FM radio, sunscreen, bugspray, lures, or whatever else i want to keep handy and within easy reach. On one side of the crate i attached a holster for my pliers, and on the other side i put a sheath with my knife (both attached with zip ties). Makes for very easy access and i always know where they are.

The main difference on my offshore/surf crate is the lid made by cutting the bottom off another crate and attaching with hinges. Also bolted on some rocket-launcher style PVC rod holders as well as 3 more that face straight up. The crate itself is securely fastened to the kayak with 4 bungees.

I took what was left of another crate when i cut the bottom off it for a lid and made that my bait-running crate by adding a couple eye-bolts. Pretty simple.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

bait running crate without a bottom ?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i just hook the baits on the eye-bolts, so it really doesnt need a bottom. not like i'm carrying gear to and from the truck with it. figured it was better than throwing away the crate.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Where can I find a cheap milk crate?


Office Depot


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I've got a couple in the garage (i'm gonna have Marva Maid at my door tommorow inquiring about there crates)... if you're in the beach area i'll give you one. I live a few blocks from WRO.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dude just drive around any grocc. store and grab you one 
i thought thats how everyone got em


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

red_fish said:


> dude just drive around any grocc. store and grab you one
> i thought thats how everyone got em


Red_Fish, you're going to jail! 

Yoder Dairy has a ton of them to give away, (depending on who you talk to). They're stacked up like a booty call in Newport News.....:beer:


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> They're stacked up like a booty call in Newport News.....:beer:


Matt,I don't even want to know


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Just about any of the many thrift stores in the area usually have them for $1-2


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone have pics of a rigged up milk crate?


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

yoder dairy is out of the question, i'm back in Wilmington guys....but thanks for the help i found one.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39355&highlight=milkcrates


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

red_fish said:


> dude just drive around any grocc. store and grab you one
> i thought thats how everyone got em


Absolutely...grocers and convienience stores have these available for the taking. An undisputed staple of life along with duct tape, velcro, and crazy glue...Why pay when all you need is a black knit hat, sneakers, a pu truck and a quiet engine.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pirates*

You guys are thinking just like a PIRATE, pillage what you need, then take some you don't. 



chesapeakecarper said:


> Absolutely...grocers and convienience stores have these available for the taking. An undisputed staple of life along with duct tape, velcro, and crazy glue...Why pay when all you need is a black knit hat, sneakers, a pu truck and a quiet engine.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

leave the car in neutral, slide out in back of the grocery store, and make a beak for the crates adn the hills. I've got two nice Publix crates for my yak fishing applications. You can buy them from Offic Depot, but those grocery store crates seem stronger and thicker than any of the ones sold at OD. So sometimes you just have to break the law.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got me a milk crate today!!!! woo!!!!


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

cpn_aaron said:


> leave the car in neutral, slide out in back of the grocery store, and make a beak for the crates adn the hills. I've got two nice Publix crates for my yak fishing applications. You can buy them from Offic Depot, but those grocery store crates seem stronger and thicker than any of the ones sold at OD. So sometimes you just have to break the law.


You're right, the crates at Office Depot pretty weak but it's nice to go there and pick from a bunch of different shapes and sizes.


----------



## theshipsagent (Dec 28, 2007)

well one day i was parked next to the milk truck at flash foods....and....

dairy crates are heavy, i found a plastic file crate at walmart, also saw at staples, was like 5 bucks..light weight


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone come up with a decent plan to make a milk crate cart that's worthy? A friend of mine made a decent cart out of PVC but I'm thinking time is short and buy one of them from Greg's Baitshop. Ought to spend the money to resurect me ole 4x4...


----------

